# Tarmac S-Works SL4 compression plug



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

I recently built up my SL4 and purposely left the steer tube about 10mm long while I played with the handlebar height. Now that I have found the optimal height I want to finish trimming off the last 10mm or so. The problem is the supplied compression plug seems to be seated really tightly against the thin aluminum sleeve. Should I try to push down the compression wedges inside? Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

If you are struggling to dislodge the compression plug...yes...loosen the top allen screw a few turns...and lightly tap down on the cap screw head and it should dislodge any compression the plug applies to the ID of the steerer tube.


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

And unlike my local bike shop that installed my compression plug into my SL4, do not place the fork dropouts on the floor when tapping this to dislodge.


----------

